# HELP!!! (im pregnant and need help FAST)



## hydraxninja (Nov 23, 2015)

I am 8 months pregnant, and my 90 lb GSD male has always been a bit of a handful. we were giving the dogs treats and brought him in a ifferent room with me since he can be snappy at the other dogs. at first he was just whining and barking ot get in the other room, which at this point im used to even though i HATE it. 
but then i was telling him to sit and with him wanting to get in the other room for the food, he barked and then snapped at me. I am pregnant. i dont know what to do. it wasnt his usual barking and air snapping in defiance, he snapped AT me. 
we are not able to get a trainer in our area. we live two hours away from the closest decent trainer and they cost a fortune.


----------



## hydraxninja (Nov 23, 2015)

he has been very teritorial since ive become pregnant, i should mention. but its usually protecting me or guarding me. we try and show him he isnt the boss, he has to sit behind me as i come through doorways and be released from sit, etc etc. but for him to have snapped AT me... its terrifying. as a little girl GSD was the only breed i ever feared, but after working with pit bulls and seeing that stereotypes were BS i overcame that when my husband wanted to get one. he was an amazing puppy. always mouthy and liked to talk back, and we could never train it out of him even with working with him for hours each day, using different methods (all positive) every once and a while. he is a year old and now ... this just sort of brought me back to that childhood fear.


----------



## Romay (Jun 6, 2016)

hydraxninja said:


> he has been very teritorial since ive become pregnant, i should mention. but its usually protecting me or guarding me. we try and show him he isnt the boss, he has to sit behind me as i come through doorways and be released from sit, etc etc. but for him to have snapped AT me... its terrifying. as a little girl GSD was the only breed i ever feared, but after working with pit bulls and seeing that stereotypes were BS i overcame that when my husband wanted to get one. he was an amazing puppy. always mouthy and liked to talk back, and we could never train it out of him even with working with him for hours each day, using different methods (all positive) every once and a while. he is a year old and now ... this just sort of brought me back to that childhood fear.


I am so sorry this is happening to you, it is NOT a light matter at all. It is not unheard of that male dogs get protective of pregnant owners. 

Is your male dog intact? 

I suggest you put a muzzle on him while you figure things out, he may not like it, you may not like the way it looks, but there is no room for a mistake here.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I think you've probably misread a lot of his behaviors and now isn't the time to be trying to fix it. I'd kennel him and put all the responsibility for training him on your husband. Is this your first baby?


----------



## Romay (Jun 6, 2016)

Romay said:


> I am so sorry this is happening to you, it is NOT a light matter at all. It is not unheard of that male dogs get protective of pregnant owners.
> 
> Is your male dog intact?
> 
> I suggest you put a muzzle on him while you figure things out, he may not like it, you may not like the way it looks, but there is no room for a mistake here.


I say what I did because I don't want you to get injured (which would make your fear worse). I agree your husband should become his primary training partner for now, as you are feeling very afraid of him. That combination would not be very good.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Very scary situation.

And unfortunately one that has been probably building for a while. It sounds to me as if the dog redirected his frustration, about being away from the other dogs, onto you. You have an issue on your hand. You need to find a trainer, you need to travel if thats whats needed. Where abouts (general) are you located, maybe someone can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

OK then 90 lbs and "noticing" issues now?? A bit late but no matter, there are things than can be done by you or your husband ... although it sounds like he's been asleep at the switch??

"If" the dog went away to a board and train a couple things would happen, first the DOg would be Crate Trained, he would be taught to "chill" the "Place Command" and he would learn basic obedience and he would learn ... "Rules, Structure and Limitations."

Crate Train the Dog, Train Place and incorporate a "No Free Roaming in the house Policy" for him. Indoors he should be in his Crate or in Place, "Period" free roaming is a "privilege" that needs to be earned, not a right "given" because he's your dog and stuff.  

You should also keep a "Drag Leash" on him indoors, a short leash with no handle to get caught up on furniture .. that is so you don't need to be "laying hands on" the dog, once "trained" if he breaks "Place" you grab the leash and guide him back.

So forget the "past" start over and doing that would like the first link in the "New Dog is a Challenge thread. "* "I just got a rescue ... what do I do??"

*
The No Free Roaming and "Place" thing are in the body of the thread. And I would lose the use of treats myself, it's to easy to reward the wrong behaviour. "Good Boy" and a bit of "Praise" are good enough. All he should hear from you guys for the next 30 to 90 days is Sit, Stay Down and Place! He needs to learn his "postion" in your household and you can't get that done with cookies. 

The rest is here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7837361-post12.html

And yeah 90 lbs is big and his "issues" apparently snuck up on you??? Must be a GSD thing?? But don't sweat it ... I had more than a decade of experiance with "Boxers and Pit Derivatives" and still my first WL GSD ... snuck up on me with "pack problems" and "people issues???" Apparently he decided to lay low for 5 or 7 months and at 116 lbs?? Decided it was:










But ... we got it done, worked out fine, so your not alone in being "surprised??" Good luck, Welcome Aboard and ask questions.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Hydra,
I am a birth doula and quite experienced with moms, babies and dogs. You and your baby are at risk after birth especially when you are recovering for several weeks, will be tired for months and in no shape to handle a dog like that by yourself.. This is serious business. If you are not up to it and you have to be alone with your dog when your husband is gone, then the dog should be somewhere else during his absence or rehomed. Have not even mentioned when your baby grows up into an inquisitive toddler. You can PM me if you want.


----------

